
Update on Global Google Cloud Networking Incident #18012 - endymi0n
https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/cloud-networking/18012#new
======
sysadmin420
I knew it wasn't a DDOS... So much fake news anymore.

I guess Breitbart was selling a pack of lies to it's following (my boss).

[http://dailycaller.com/2018/07/17/drudge-report-ap-
offline-d...](http://dailycaller.com/2018/07/17/drudge-report-ap-offline-ddos-
attack/)

